# i7 980x ES, Sandforce controller SSD



## r34p3rex

Mods won't let you sell ES parts here, sorry


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


...unless I believe you have consent to do so from the manufacturer? Not sure.


Yea something like that, or if you can prove you obtained it through some legitimate means (the Engineering Sample GTX 280 on here recently comes to mind)


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Yes, I got this all legitimately.


----------



## kow_ciller

i7 980x ES guaranteed to hit 6GHz, tested and frozen before by NickShih - $850-900 since ES are known to die pretty easily.

E6900 CPU ES Never released - $65?

i5-655K- Cant sell yet since its not released on retail. In fact I'd remove it if you dont want to get in legal trouble since the NDA is still up.

i5-875K - ^^^^^

@ ES chips topic

Generally the rule of thumb is you're not supposed to sell them before they hit retail. Once they hit retail the chips are fair game. Not sure if that applies to OCN since alot of places dont let you buy/ sell extra spicy chips.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

You may get an Appraisal for that ES CPU. However without permission from the Company ( Intel/amd) you may not sell it here on OCN.

Thanks.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

A fairly recent addition to the marketplace rules:

Quote:



3. This section may be used only for computer systems, components, software, and related items. "Tech toys" such as mp3 players are also permissible. Any For Sale / Wanted threads for items not listed above will be deleted, and services such as volt modding may not be offered. If you have any questions about the permissibility of your item, please PM The Duke or a Senior Moderator assigned to the Marketplace.. Sellers must have the item(s) in hand prior to posting them for sale here. 
*NO "ES" or Engineering Samples are allowed in the Marketplace "For Sale" or "Wanted" sections.*


I will personally admit it was previously allowable with proof of legitimacy and permission to sell but that is no longer the case.

It is completely fine if you keep it in this section but do not have any intent to sell it.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Anyways this is an appraised thread so lets get back on topic, any idea on prices? Kow was the first person who actually appraised in this thread

+ rep to him


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


I have contacted enterprise and he said an appraisal thread is fine.



$500 for the i7 875

$200 for the SSD


----------



## prosser13

Cleaned.

Any posts which aren't simply appraisals will be deleted.

This is an *appraisals* thread.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Cleaned.

Any posts which aren't simply appraisals will be deleted.

This is an *appraisals* thread.


Thanks man









Rep to the appraisals above me.


----------



## [email protected]'D

50GB Sandforce A-Data SSD $160-80+

i7 980x ES $750-850

Unsure about others


----------



## CryWin

50GB Sandforce A-Data SSD.. Unknown.

i7 980x ES guaranteed to hit 6GHz, tested and frozen before by NickShih *$900*

E6900 CPU ES *$135* (E6850's still go for $100+)

i5-655K *$200 *(Maybe less, I guess it's a dual core?)

i7-875K *$300+?* (The i7 860 is like $280)

It's kind of hard to appraise these items, since they are obviously rare. But if you plan on selling them cheaper you can PM me


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


50GB Sandforce A-Data SSD.. Unknown.

i7 980x ES guaranteed to hit 6GHz, tested and frozen before by NickShih *$900*

E6900 CPU ES *$135* (E6850's still go for $100+)

i5-655K *$200 *(Maybe less, I guess it's a dual core?)

i7-875K *$300+?*

It's kind of hard to appraise these items, since they are obviously rare. But if you plan on selling them cheaper you can PM me










Will do









Rep to the two on top of me

inb4thats what she said.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
A fairly recent addition to the marketplace rules:

I will personally admit it was previously allowable with proof of legitimacy and permission to sell but that is no longer the case.

It is completely fine if you keep it in this section but do not have any intent to sell it.

As per Enterprise's statement, the "ES" factor has been updated in the FS Rules as it pertains to the item in question.


----------



## gillbot

I've seen some ES 980x's go pretty cheap, i'd say $750 but if you can show proof of high clocks you may fetch upwards of $1100 on ebay.


----------



## SunnyD

50GB Sandforce A-Data SSD - $180ish. The MSRP on the 100GB version is supposed to be $380. Given the recent price drops on 40GB SSDs, I personally think $180 is a little high, but this is supposed to be a high performance (lol?) SSD which justifies the extra coin.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
50GB Sandforce A-Data SSD $160-80+

i7 980x ES $750-850

Unsure about others

This^^^ ...bout right for the i7, as mentioned for the SSD too


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
This^^^ ...bout right for the i7, as mentioned for the SSD too









Dang, I was hoping for a bit more for a 6GHz tested i7 980x.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption* 
Dang, I was hoping for a bit more for a 6GHz tested i7 980x.

Like gillbot said, if you provide proof of 6ghz+, you'll easily get alot more from a bencher


----------



## kow_ciller

Considering that alot of retail chips dont have a coldbug now, that might even go down more =(


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Like gillbot said, if you provide proof of 6ghz+, you'll easily get alot more from a bencher


What if I could get a trusted member that previous bought one to vouch for me?

Patch previously purchased one from me and he can confirm the claim.


----------



## SunnyD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


What if I could get a trusted member that previous bought one to vouch for me?

Patch previously purchased one from me and he can confirm the claim.


Most people would say "Pics or it didn't happen." Though photoshop is as easy these days as someone saying it did happen too.


----------



## flipmatthew

i would price the 980x to $1500 dollars to a person that knows what it actually means. if they do not know what ES or ocing is, $1250.
550 i7 875 es
e6900 (that is 3.43 ghz right?) $120
i5-655k $225 ish, isn't released yet, so probably not accurate.
sandforce DANG THAT IS FAST!!! i would say $400


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*


i would price the 980x to $1500 dollars to a person that knows what it actually means. if they do not know what ES or ocing is, $1250.
550 i7 875 es
e6900 (that is 3.43 ghz right?) $120
i5-655k $225 ish, isn't released yet, so probably not accurate.
sandforce DANG THAT IS FAST!!! i would say $400


Haha, I can post some benchmarks of the sandforce later if you want









+ rep


----------



## flipmatthew

i would love to see benchiess. *mouth waters*


----------

